# Where to buy Bulk Acrylic?



## elgrayso

I'm just getting into painting again and need some average quality acrylics for large sized canvases. I figure I can save money by buying some primary colors in bulk and making my own colors. ;-)

Where do you guys recommend buying from?


----------



## TerryCurley

I remember reading in someone's post a way back that she bought cans of paint from someplace like Lowe's and then mixed her colors in gars. I thought that was so clever at the time. I can't seem to find the thread that the post was in.


----------



## elgrayso

Thanks for the suggestion. Yeah, I've used house paints in the past before, however I plan on selling these paintings; I don't want to feel like I'm ripping the buyer off by using lower grade house paints that won't last as long. 
(Unless you mean that Lowes sells artist acrylics in bulk?)

I'm looking for a mid/average quality acrylic you would find in an art store. I don't need anything fancy, but I do want paints meant for painting.


----------



## elgrayso

I found these dick blick acrylics that are $15 for a half gallon, which is a pretty good deal! But I can't help but feel that if I found a lesser known brand (without the Blick name recognition) and upped the bulk quantity, I could get more paint (and possibly higher quality) for the dollar.

http://www.dickblick.com/products/blickrylic-student-acrylics/

I imagine theres some veteran painters on this forum, people that have ran through a lot of paint over the years and have found a good bulk price point via some less "commercial" online stores... I'm looking to tap into that myself. ;-)


----------



## TerryCurley

elgrayso said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Yeah, I've used house paints in the past before, however I plan on selling these paintings; I don't want to feel like I'm ripping the buyer off by using lower grade house paints that won't last as long.
> (Unless you mean that Lowes sells artist acrylics in bulk?)
> 
> I'm looking for a mid/average quality acrylic you would find in an art store. I don't need anything fancy, but I do want paints meant for painting.


I kind of thought the same thing when I read about using the house paint when that person posted it, but as a newbie to painting I didn't question it.


----------



## elgrayso

I think i'm gonna go with those dick blick paints for now, but I'm still interested if anyone has any future recommendations


----------



## SherylG

Elgrayso, I'm the one that uses wall paint. Let me tell you, good quality wall paint is made to wear well, scrubbable and very long lasting. It will usually last much longer than artist acrylic paint. I've been painting for several decades and have used all types. The wall paint is about the best wearing quality you are going to get anywhere. 

If you want it in bulk, that's the best way to go. It mixes well with all other acrylic paints.

After using good quality wall paint, I'm always disappointed in the tubes of artist acrylic paints, which I still buy for small amounts and specific bright colours.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Walmart, in their crafts department, usually carries 32 oz. sizes of acrylic paint. It is very fluid, much like the tiny 2 oz. bottles of craft paints, just in supersized containers.


----------



## debrartin

sorry sorry


----------



## chanda95

debrartin said:


> I am always prefer artist supply source acrylics that are really work nice and i found acrylic from there although it's exactly very cheap
> 
> You get a larger range, a bigger choice and a cheaper price if you look at (link removed)
> 
> Paul is a big fan and always recommends the site and I'm a big supporter as well. I recently bought a da vinci acrylic there after much deliberation.


Links to outside sources and self promotion of sites is not permitted. Terry informed you of this in your other post. I keep deleting your links and you keep coming back and putting them back in. Please do not continue to do this. Members can PM you if they are interested in your site. Thank you.


----------



## Artsupplies

I prefer to check discounts and sales offered by different art supply store's and also to compare prices at different stores. This is best method to save money and get quality product. (removed due to self promotion of personal website..if interested you may contact Artsupplies directly. Thank you for understanding.)


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Man I hate spam.. LOL!


----------



## Sorin

I'm new to this forum so excuse my lack of history. But being new, I may add a bit of knowledge. Use it as you deem wise.
I've painted murals across our country for decades. All the theme parks. Restaurants. Fronts & interiors of stores. Canvases of all sizes. I've seen my older paintings done with Liquitex, Windsor Newton, etc. fade & die after 10 years. I've got murals out there, in the daily sun & weather, that are fine. Good quality house acrylics. The best I know of is an industrial called Metalatex by Sherwin Williams. Porter has one called Acryshield that's good too. The key is to use an exterior satin, not a flat or interior. Hope this helps some.


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome to the forum Sorin. I look forward to seeing some pictures of your murals.


----------



## Sorin

I'll be happy to once in awhile. A few other media too... Oils, W/Cs, guache, pin & ink, airbrush, some oddball stuff like pool toys & fiberglass props. My major fun comes from helping though... Not ego fluffing. And I hope to find some very good artists here cuz I love seeing good work & analyzing for new thoughts & ways.


----------



## cluiche teanga

You can get one of those starter packs with about 12 little tubes which should cover the basics, and then invest in a few bigger tubes of the most important colours (white, black, cad red, pthalo blue, cad yellow, etc). I know Reeves do starter packs; I have two of them. Then for the big tubes I buy Windsor&Newton from my local art store. Try eBay for bulk buying.


----------



## cprimo

Blick's price varies but they seem to be the most cost effective, for the Blickrylic brand; I obtained half gallons for $12 in basic white and other colors to teach a class of 20 and there was plenty. Amazon also sells some in bulk sizes and lots. Good luck!


----------

